# How to remove automatic shift handle..



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*How to remove automatic shift handle???..*

I was curious, in somones picture of their interior there transmission was an auto- but they had a new shift knob on there and was wondering how to remove the handle, even with the O/D button on there..


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

*try this!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.maxima.org/shoptalk/sub_modifications/mod_i30_pt3/index.shtml


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is how to remove the shift knob http://www.maxima.org/shoptalk/sub_modifications/mod_i30_pt3/index.shtml


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

same post same time.....nice coincidence......


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol maxedout97maxima I think we posted at the same time
BTW I got my levoc shit knob today.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *lol maxedout97maxima I think we posted at the same time
> BTW I got my levoc shit knob today. *


yeah cool...what color combo did you get?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

chrome/carbon fiber
I'm planing to install it tomorrow.
It really look nice


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay, its gonna look long....but dont be alarmed....I'm gonna try to cut mine soon....if you dont beat me to it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I installed the RAZO gunfighter last year. 
I just picked up the new RAZO competition AT with O/D and it is really nice.
I will be selling the gunfighter one for really cheap.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> BTW I got my levoc shit knob today.



lol^ i couldnt resist... a levoc SHIT knob lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I installed the RAZO gunfighter last year.
> I just picked up the new RAZO competition AT with O/D and it is really nice.
> I will be selling the gunfighter one for really cheap. *



got any pics?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

can you cut the stalk super short like only a inch of it is showing so it looks like the ones on luxuary cars?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Levoc shit (oopsss shift) knob installed.
Pics tomorrow.
It really looks long but I like it.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

does that thing work for sentras because i don't remember seing any screws on the stock shifter


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

look here...


http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/uninprod.html


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats a lot of money for something that doesnt do all too much.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *can you cut the stalk super short like only a inch of it is showing so it looks like the ones on luxuary cars? *


Thats what I plan to do soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was looking at shift knobs myself. I wanna get the Razo one







. 

hey 1cln, what's the difference between the gunfighter and the competition? pix?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

so the shift button is on the top? if it is, thats kinda wierd


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I was looking at shift knobs myself. I wanna get the Razo one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want that shift knob for auto and manual !!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im having alot of trouble finding an auto shift knob with OD that comes in white....The only one Ive found so far is from OBX and it doesnt look too bad except for the corny red Type R on the side which I think I can some how take off if I end up getting.....

http://store4.yimg.com/I/showtimeautotrix_1719_10809269

It doesnt have the white version but I know its available......


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 here is one shift knob in white http://www.napolex.com/knobs.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I was almost going to spend the $90 for this one but then then I saw this OBX one at a shop for $70 and then I went to my shop and my boy told me he could get it for me at cost for $40 so U C Y Im dealing with this OBX one....

But U know what now that U mention this Napolex IM going to see if he can get it cuz it is a lot cleaner looking than the OBX but prob. alittle harder to get...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I was looking at shift knobs myself. I wanna get the Razo one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the exact one I have. I ordered it thinking the carbon fiber was real (the RAZO pedals I have are real carbon fiber  ), it turns out to be vinyl look carbon fiber. It was kind of hard to get it to fit, but I got it on there. I will have some pics of it on our new site, once it is launched.
It cost me $130.00 I'll sell it for $50.00 (after I install my new one in the spring).

I can't find a pic of the Competition one. I will have a pic of it when it is on my car though


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I smell a group buy coming on...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is my shift knob


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wo,
That's a tall shift knob. But it isn't the length that matters right? Still with knobs like the ones above, they better be able to swivel so they look like a joystick. That would be cool, aileron controls from the center console...

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I hope my shift knob doesnt sit that high..... No offense Jay but it is high.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can use a shift boot to hide how high the knob sits. That is what I did.....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn I hope my shift knob doesnt sit that high..... No offense Jay but it is high.....

Yes is really high but I like it.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nevermind a inch i'm thinking cutting it down to a quarter inch now, now that i see how tall that razo shift knob is. can't you get it in brushed aluminum. did that razo go up because i swore it was sub 100 dollars when i first saw it. i might get that obx instead since iw as planning on getting rid of the razo labels anyway. I want to get Type R dead pedal,brake and gas pedals and hand brake lever and of course paint over the type r logos but hopefully they are just stickers.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

this is the site that has the way i want the end results to be
http://www.livesockets.com/shop/shop_showbook.php?id=ra91&client=autophiles


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Think of the high knob as 'rally style' its closer to the steering wheel.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *nevermind a inch i'm thinking cutting it down to a quarter inch now, now that i see how tall that razo shift knob is. can't you get it in brushed aluminum. did that razo go up because i swore it was sub 100 dollars when i first saw it.  i might get that obx instead since iw as planning on getting rid of the razo labels anyway. I want to get Type R dead pedal,brake and gas pedals and hand brake lever and of course paint over the type r logos but hopefully they are just stickers. *


I understand getting rid of that type R crap on the OBX--Im gonna do it to mine when I get it....BUT Y would U do it to a Razo knob....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're right Seth
"RALLY STYLE"


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Rally style...minus the shifting. 

The way the Razo shifter looks on autophile....thats how I want mine to be.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WUTDOUGUYSTHINK????










U think its just a sticker or actual print on the knob-if it is print then wut can I do to take it off or cover it????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure how safe it is to "cut down" the shifter rod.

The car that the shifter sits that low on is not a Nissan, it is a car that has a much shorter shifter rod.

Just get the shift boot, it is way easier, and IMO looks better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, just need the shift handle, a shift boot, and an AUTOMATIC short shifter. 

no one will ever know it's an auto :thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hehe, just need the shift handle, a shift boot, and an AUTOMATIC short shifter.
> 
> no one will ever know it's an auto :thumbup: *


Yeah no one except the manual passing U on 2nd or 3rd......


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm not sure how safe it is to "cut down" the shifter rod.
> 
> The car that the shifter sits that low on is not a Nissan, it is a car that has a much shorter shifter rod.
> . *


I'm concerned about the safety too...that's why I didn't do it yet. I want to try to get inside first...to see if its doable. But from what I can see, its just a long, spring-loaded rod. Picture a hollow rod, with a solid one inside...thats what it looks like to me. Then again, I'm wondering if I should do it...since the car may be sold soon....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Guess What!!!*

I shortened the shifter about 1" this afternoon. No cutting either  For all who have taken their shifter apart, there is a little white plastic on the top of the shaft...it screws right off. I took it off and put the shifter back on....and voila...its one inch shorter.  It looks cool, but I wanna go lower. Now I am certain that I can cut it down with no ill effect. The only problem would be that it would be very hard to go back to stock (not that I care much). Just thought I'd share. I'll try to get some before and after pics.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

When are you going to cut it?
Before the 27?
I want to see in person how it looks.
Gonna be in nyc the 27
see ya


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah when you goona do it dre... can we cut mine to.....come on let me know..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey selrider99 and andre 
what do you think guys to make a mini meet ?
I gonna be in nyc (queens)the 27 and 28


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think andre could organize something like that ...

so how about it dre...?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I wish I could be in NY for X-mas..... 

Oh well post pics Andre I want to see how it came out...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

hey mp.....

I see you have the aerospeed coils...how is the car holding up...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Of course we could all meet up. I suggested that in another thread somewhere. I wont have school on saturday, but I'll probably have work in the night. I'm not sure when I'm gonna cut it yet, maybe one day in next week since I dont have school. Bobby, when we gonna do that tail light project? I'm free on Sunday.


----------

